# Futa Furry x Male Human RPs



## Wolf22red (Mar 20, 2020)

Would anyone be interested in a Futa Furry on Male Human RP ? I have a few ideas I would like to try and I am looking for someone to RP as the Futa Furry in these RPs.

1: Futa Furry is a lieutenant for sale Human Villain and doesn't like how they always lose and so decides to take over. This will have some fighting in it between the two.
2: Futa Furry CEO gets a male human assistant.
3: Muscular Futa Furry x Male Human

If anyone is interested in snub of these three ideas then please let me know.


----------



## WolfieBoyEGoesAwoooO (May 1, 2020)

Ive gotta say that the futa furry ceo scenario sounds very erotic


----------



## Wolf22red (May 1, 2020)

okay, would you like to try that idea, you woould be the furry futa.


----------



## Shadowthewolfi (Feb 8, 2021)

I would like to rp with you


----------



## Shadowthewolfi (Feb 8, 2021)

Wolf22red said:


> okay, would you like to try that idea, you woould be the furry futa.


I would like to rp as a human!


----------



## Wolf22red (Feb 8, 2021)

I normally RP as a human in the RPs. So sorry if that makes you not interested anymore


----------



## Shadowthewolfi (Feb 8, 2021)

Wolf22red said:


> I normally RP as a human in the RPs. So sorry if that makes you not interested anymore


Thats ok but can you atleast be dominant


----------

